# My Penthouse Apartment



## Lon (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks nice Lon, very neat too!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 19, 2016)

I like your old bookcase, Lon.  Or is that a new reproduction?


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 19, 2016)

Where's my room?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice Lon!

Where do you keep all of your old person clutter and dust?

I need to keep all my clutter and dust close at hand!!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks very comfortable, Lon.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks neat and clean.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 20, 2016)

It looks like you have all the "basics".  It appears, however, that getting in and out of the chair by the floor lamp would present a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Lon (Dec 20, 2016)

Don M. said:


> It looks like you have all the "basics".  It appears, however, that getting in and out of the chair by the floor lamp would present a bit of a challenge.



Perhaps it would for a three year old.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 20, 2016)

Don M. said:


> It looks like you have all the "basics".  It appears, however, that getting in and out of the chair by the floor lamp would present a bit of a challenge.


I thought the lamp thing is strange also. I guess it's for the direct light?

You have posted pictures of your apartment before and it's obviously a nice complex. Decor is a little plain for me. Fox News on.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 20, 2016)

My dad has an antique bookcase that looks exactly like yours only his has three shelves. I like your layout !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice, neat, clean and most of all uncluttered.


----------



## Carla (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice Lon. Looks like a "happy place".


----------



## Manatee (Dec 20, 2016)

Your TV is bigger than both of ours combined.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2016)

One question- why is a floor lamp directly in front of that chair?


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice. You need to have a small bar next to the TV. You might have a lady friend over and need to mix her a drink.


----------



## Lon (Dec 21, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> One question- why is a floor lamp directly in front of that chair?



I move the floor lamp around from time to time to suit my need.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice and cozy Lon. What does it overlook (your view)?


----------



## Lon (Dec 22, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> One question- why is a floor lamp directly in front of that chair?



I like that lamp to read by and move it around to suit my mood.


----------



## Lon (Dec 22, 2016)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Nice and cozy Lon. What does it overlook (your view)?



I have a beautiful view of a parking lot.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2016)

"I have a beautiful view of a parking lot."
Well alrighty then! ​


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks comfy, Lon.


----------

